# Martial Talk Reference Library



## Bob Hubbard

*The Library*​





This is a listing of documents that may be of interest. Some are located on other sites, and some are on our server. 

*Martial Arts FAQ links:*

JAPANESE SWORD ARTS FAQ VERSION 2.9 August 15, 2001

Aikido FAQ

Kenpo FAQ

THE FILIPINO MARTIAL ARTS FAQ

KOREAN MARTIAL ARTS FAQ

Rec.MartialArts FAQs (Maintained by Matthew Weigel)
Part 1 Part 2 Part 3 Part 4
These are updated regularly. Check here for the latest versions

Martial Arts Newbie Guide
Updated regularly - Check here for latest version.


*Fitness FAQS:*

Part 1 Part 2 Part 3
The Abdominal Training FAQ
Weightlifting
Misc.Fitness.Weights Pointer to FAQs and Resources
Body-Building
Stretching and Flexibility
The Backrubs FAQ See also: Intro 1 2 3 4 5
SportsMed Web
QuackWatch - Your Guide to Quackery, Health Fraud, and Intelligent Decisions


*Healing and Meditation:*

Meditation
Transcendental Meditation
Medicinal Herbs : 
From Henriette's Herbal Homepage Most current version is found Here
Older Archived versions are here : Culinary herbFAQ | Medicinal herbFAQ 

*Pressure Point Reference Guide *
Even though MartialTalk.com has posted the information about pressure points, we want to make sure everyone knows that if they do attempt to manipulate them they do so at their own risk. It is suggested that the Pressure Point information found on MartialTalk.com be only used for reference material, and that you seek out a qualified instructor to learn this material from. Please use this material responsibly


*Animals in Martial Arts:*

1. Dragon / Lung
2. Unicorn / K'i-lin / Kirin


*Fencing FAQs*
Part 1
Part 2
Part 3


*Running*
rec.running Beginners' FAQ Part 1 of 2 
Part 2 of 2


*Books*

_*A Book of Five Rings, by Miyamoto Musashi :*_
http://www.samurai.com/5rings
http://www.hut.fi/~renko/gorinnosho.html


_*Sun Tzu's The Art of War :*_
http://www.geocities.com/Athens/4884/
http://web.mit.edu/dcltdw/.html/AOW/toc.html
http://www.clas.ufl.edu/users/gthursby/taoism/suntzu.htm


_*Tao Te Ching :*_
http://www.nauticom.net/www/asti/dao_jing.htm



*Other Books*
George Silver's Paradoxes of Defense


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I will be periodically updating this list.  If you find a broken link, or have information you think we should include, please let us know.

Thank you.


----------



## muayThaiPerson

Human Body 

This website is excellent, it has animations, skeletal, muscle, nervous, etc. pictures


----------



## pesilat

I've got several articles and a couple of vid clips at my website: http://www.impactacademy.com look under the "Media/Photos" section. Hope you enjoy them 

I'll be adding more over time.

Mike


----------



## Dan Anderson

I have several books on both Modern Arnis and Karate sparring up on my website.  The Modern Arnis books are:

De-fanging The Snake: A Guide To Modern Arnis Disarms
Advanced Modern Arnis: A Road To Mastery

The Karate books are:
American Freestyle Karate: A Guide To Sparring
Tactics And Strategies

You can see images of the covers, reviews and ordering information by going to the link below.

Yours,
Dan Anderson

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## muayThaiPerson

www.judoinfo.com

This is the most comprehensive judo website I've ever witnessed. It pact with a bunch of text and video info, along with animated graphics.


----------



## muayThaiPerson

http://ejmas.com/pt/ptart_PKim_0100.htm


----------



## Dan Anderson

Hi,
I just got an email question regarding one of my books and it got lost.  Could you contact me again?
Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## jsbelljr83

I have found an excellent source for used book, go to www.alibris.com.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Kaith:

Dead link: http://all.net/books/tzu


----------



## danahallenbeck

I'm new to MartialTalk.  Great website!

It appears that the first Kenpo FAQ no longer exists.  It just takes you to the main web hosting site.

Keep up the good work!

Dana


----------



## U Mya Thein

Dear Martial Artists,
May I introduce myself.
I am a Grand Master of Myanmar Thaing.
My late masters are U Pye Thein and U Chit Than.
Their names and photos are in the book " Asian Fighting Arts "
I am now acting as a Vice President of Myanmar Thaing Federation in Myanmar.I am a lawyer by profession.
My email is umyathein@myanmar.com.mm
Wish you all masters.
Best regards,
U Mya Thein


----------



## bobster_ice

www.coolshack.com

Pretty good website, it tells you the history of most martial arts and has some sparring and training tips on it.

Bobby


----------



## moonflipper

http://www.martinvidic.com/martinvidic_en_2006/flash_mavi

This is one of my fovourites.
Well... Not very good if you are interestid in traditional stuff, but this site features very high quality instructions for competetive wushu and gymnastics.

Some instructions for weight lifting and stretching, plus nutrition calculators.

As i said, couldnt find that much triditional stuff, but u can chick it out urself. Oh... And the cool thing about it is, that all the instructions are flash animated. looks fine.... lol


----------



## pstarr

Hello!
     Well, since my book, "The Making Of A Butterfly" was just recently published, I'd like to put in a shameless plug for it...   It's a collection of stories involving my teacher (who passed away in 1971), my classmates, and me - with a lesson/concept included in each one.  

Just my two yuan-


----------



## igor

Hello, my regarding!People, who can help me to get the book "Let every breath...". In Ukraine it's a problem.
I need this book. I tried to do some exercises from SISTEMA (that I could find in INTERNET)
and they are realy work! May be we could make some change? I have fotos from book about russian 
style (non contact) by Scogorev, unfortunately in russian. Could you make foto copy of the "Let every breath..."
(all pages) and send me on my e-mail: iggidar@rambler.ru. If you interesting in russian styles
I can send more books about it(just in russian). May be some of you study russian, it would be 
a great help. Sorry for my English.:0)))
Igor.


----------



## kilogulf59

....and for those interested in H2H/Combatives and Point Shooting...

*"Shooting to Live"*

*"Kill or Get Killed*

*USMC Close Combat 1999*

*USMC MA-1.02 Fundamentals Of Marine Corps Martial Arts*

*USA FM 21-150 Combatives 1992*

*USA FM 3-25.150 Combatives 2002*

*FM 3-22.9 RIFLE MARKSMANSHIP M16A1, M16A2/3, M16A4, AND M4 CARBINE*

*FM 3-23.35 COMBAT TRAINING WITH PISTOLS, M9 AND M11*

*MRCP 3-1A RIFLE MARKSMANSHIP*

*Dept. of the Army BASIC RIFLE MARKSMANSHIP*

Hope these help out someone.


----------



## MBuzzy

I located this site last night.  If you are interested in Korean Martial Arts, This is an OUTSTANDING reference.  Master "Mac" demonstrates each hyung on video.  I do not know him, but would like to give credit where it is due, this is an excellent resource.

http://mchenry.homeip.net/TangSooDo/forms/


----------



## Rodrigo R. Merino

Add to the collection:
On the subject of fighting with the Rapier, facsimile edition of Luis Pacheco de Narvaez (pub. AD 1600) "Llave y gobierno de la destreza. De una filosofia de las armas"  ("Key and management of The Skill [swordfighting]. A philosophy of arms")
Unfortunately, have not found this in English.


----------



## Ravenoak

does anyone have info on how to gain strength without gaining mass?  I need to keep light and strong.


----------



## Robert

Good Evening To All,

  My name is Robert and this is my first time posting to the forum. I am looking forward to conversing with all martial artists involved here and to share my thoughts and views as well. I have trained most of my life and continue to study. I am anxious to see new ways, views, and other schools of thought.
 Martial arts changed my life as a boy and  remains as important to me today as when I first began. Looking forward to chatting with each of you soon. Have a great night. Mind Body Spirit

Cordially Yours,

Robert


----------



## terryl965

Welcome Robert maybe you should go to the meet and greet section and that way everybody will be able to say hello.


----------



## kajikan

You may already be aware that most judo federations and associations offer a good selection of judo an ju-jitsu books in their libray and can be accessible by writing to them. 
There are also limited editions covering historical judo development in Canada for those who may be interested.


----------



## Dr John M La Tourrette

Dan Anderson said:


> I have several books on both Modern Arnis and Karate sparring up on my website. The Modern Arnis books are:
> 
> De-fanging The Snake: A Guide To Modern Arnis Disarms
> Advanced Modern Arnis: A Road To Mastery
> 
> The Karate books are:
> American Freestyle Karate: A Guide To Sparring
> Tactics And Strategies
> 
> You can see images of the covers, reviews and ordering information by going to the link below.
> 
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson


 
Dan Anderson is one of the good ones.

Not only is Dan one of the best out there, he can teach what he does so well.

And his books also convey those skills to a disciplined person that want the best tactics available in how-to-fight.

I recommend all of his products 100%.

Dr. John M. La Tourrette
www.realspeedhitting.com


----------



## Ayuki

Hi people I'm pleased I  can join you here. TARAAAAAAAAA.


----------



## Super Six

Want to clear up some confusion pertaining to Combato.

Combato and Defendo were two systems developed by Bill Underwood a native of England who imigrated to Canada. Much about his background is available on the internet, my focus is going to be on the system itself. 
Underwoods system had its initial roots is combat jiujitsu, this he learned and had exposure to in England as a child. Many additional influences help to develop his system of Combato. Western Boxing, Wrestling, Korean and Chinese systems as well. Mr. Underwood through study and assimilation began to formulate disabling or killing techniques from the various systems. The full and true extent of how he created Combato will truly never been known. My understanding is extensive study was done by Mr. Underwood looking into the nervous system, balance point,etc. This assimilating of killing techniques was called Combato. Combato is based on reverse pressure techiques. The key to the effectiveness of Combato was based on its offense and defensive tactics. Overloading, Tornado, Angle creation, Extreme conditioning and Extreme Speed training formulated the backbone of the attack on guard position. It is this grouping that created the Combato Blocking system. The Combato Blocking system which is primarily offensive blocking ( also includes defense off-course) is what speeded up the system and created the reversing techniques which up until the creation of the Combato had not been seen by North American Military experts. 
Combato at the advanced level consisted of 6 primary block or attack angles, 8 blocking techniques, Striking of all kinds though and emphasis on low kicks and open hands. 11 primary pressure points and 22 secondary for escape techniques or other applications. A series of 33 kill movements, 3 sets of 11 movements were the heart of the system with the blocking system as the backbone. (Spinal Cord manipulation, Air, Blood and Pressurizing techniques) Keep in mind the purpose of Combato was to kill or render your enemy ineffective. Block and "speed and surprise spell success" was the mantra of Combato. From my understanding Combato was the Allied Forces standard for trained Assassins until 1982 when the program was abolished. (Uncertain of this)

After World War 2 Bill created and marketed his system of Defendo which was a system of Compliance and Control. Robbie Cressman out of Toronto is and expert on this system and he can answer your questions. What I know of the system I learned form him. 

Your probably wondering where did I get this information. My father taught the system to my brother and I. He studied the system direct from Bill Underwood. He was chosen as an elite athlete and someone who had extensive fight training. He grew up Boxing, studied JiuJitsu form Sgt Major Bradley in the Canadian Army, plus took Battle Drill and Commando Training in Air Force. He was one of the first Air Force Commando's.

Underwood also taught a system to various elite Commando and Army units in North America. He actually had two systems, the field system had far less emphasis on silent killing and had alot of ground finishing techniques called Ground Dummying. 

If you have any questions about Underwood or Combato I would be honored to answer. 

In my Father's word, Underwood was a genious.


----------



## arnisador

Aret here weapons in Combato?


----------



## Baba Balogun

Afrikan Martial Arts: Discovering the Warrior Within.

Great book!


----------



## NKWeilan

Here is a link that you guys might be interested in. It contains a big reference  on the various forms of martial arts.    http://mmabooks.blogspot.com/
Regards & Hi to all.


----------



## thunderfoot

Excellent resources!


----------



## lklawson

Antique Boxing, Catch-as-Catch-Can, and Fencing books - most free downloads.

http://stores.lulu.com/lawson

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Datito

U Mya Thein said:


> Dear Martial Artists,
> May I introduce myself.
> I am a Grand Master of Myanmar Thaing.
> My late masters are U Pye Thein and U Chit Than.
> Their names and photos are in the book " Asian Fighting Arts "
> I am now acting as a Vice President of Myanmar Thaing Federation in Myanmar.I am a lawyer by profession.
> My email is umyathein@myanmar.com.mm
> Wish you all masters.
> Best regards,
> U Mya Thein


Minglaba Grand Master U May Thein
I have been unable to make contact with you via you e-mail address,
please confirm your e-mail address.
                         Thank you (Chazutinbade)
                              Paul keogh
                         Bando Thaing student


----------



## littledragon997

Hello everyone
I started learning martial arts.
I'm looking for a website
get free download all martial arts

can you help me!!?


----------



## Old sarge

Super Six said:


> Want to clear up some confusion pertaining to Combato.
> 
> Combato and Defendo were two systems developed by Bill Underwood a native of England who imigrated to Canada. Much about his background is available on the internet, my focus is going to be on the system itself.
> Underwoods system had its initial roots is combat jiujitsu, this he learned and had exposure to in England as a child. Many additional influences help to develop his system of Combato. Western Boxing, Wrestling, Korean and Chinese systems as well. Mr. Underwood through study and assimilation began to formulate disabling or killing techniques from the various systems. The full and true extent of how he created Combato will truly never been known. My understanding is extensive study was done by Mr. Underwood looking into the nervous system, balance point,etc. This assimilating of killing techniques was called Combato. Combato is based on reverse pressure techiques. The key to the effectiveness of Combato was based on its offense and defensive tactics. Overloading, Tornado, Angle creation, Extreme conditioning and Extreme Speed training formulated the backbone of the attack on guard position. It is this grouping that created the Combato Blocking system. The Combato Blocking system which is primarily offensive blocking ( also includes defense off-course) is what speeded up the system and created the reversing techniques which up until the creation of the Combato had not been seen by North American Military experts.
> Combato at the advanced level consisted of 6 primary block or attack angles, 8 blocking techniques, Striking of all kinds though and emphasis on low kicks and open hands. 11 primary pressure points and 22 secondary for escape techniques or other applications. A series of 33 kill movements, 3 sets of 11 movements were the heart of the system with the blocking system as the backbone. (Spinal Cord manipulation, Air, Blood and Pressurizing techniques) Keep in mind the purpose of Combato was to kill or render your enemy ineffective. Block and "speed and surprise spell success" was the mantra of Combato. From my understanding Combato was the Allied Forces standard for trained Assassins until 1982 when the program was abolished. (Uncertain of this)
> 
> After World War 2 Bill created and marketed his system of Defendo which was a system of Compliance and Control. Robbie Cressman out of Toronto is and expert on this system and he can answer your questions. What I know of the system I learned form him.
> 
> Your probably wondering where did I get this information. My father taught the system to my brother and I. He studied the system direct from Bill Underwood. He was chosen as an elite athlete and someone who had extensive fight training. He grew up Boxing, studied JiuJitsu form Sgt Major Bradley in the Canadian Army, plus took Battle Drill and Commando Training in Air Force. He was one of the first Air Force Commando's.
> 
> Underwood also taught a system to various elite Commando and Army units in North America. He actually had two systems, the field system had far less emphasis on silent killing and had alot of ground finishing techniques called Ground Dummying.
> 
> If you have any questions about Underwood or Combato I would be honored to answer.
> 
> In my Father's word, Underwood was a genious.





Super Six said:


> Want to clear up some confusion pertaining to Combato.
> 
> Combato and Defendo were two systems developed by Bill Underwood a native of England who imigrated to Canada. Much about his background is available on the internet, my focus is going to be on the system itself.
> Underwoods system had its initial roots is combat jiujitsu, this he learned and had exposure to in England as a child. Many additional influences help to develop his system of Combato. Western Boxing, Wrestling, Korean and Chinese systems as well. Mr. Underwood through study and assimilation began to formulate disabling or killing techniques from the various systems. The full and true extent of how he created Combato will truly never been known. My understanding is extensive study was done by Mr. Underwood looking into the nervous system, balance point,etc. This assimilating of killing techniques was called Combato. Combato is based on reverse pressure techiques. The key to the effectiveness of Combato was based on its offense and defensive tactics. Overloading, Tornado, Angle creation, Extreme conditioning and Extreme Speed training formulated the backbone of the attack on guard position. It is this grouping that created the Combato Blocking system. The Combato Blocking system which is primarily offensive blocking ( also includes defense off-course) is what speeded up the system and created the reversing techniques which up until the creation of the Combato had not been seen by North American Military experts.
> Combato at the advanced level consisted of 6 primary block or attack angles, 8 blocking techniques, Striking of all kinds though and emphasis on low kicks and open hands. 11 primary pressure points and 22 secondary for escape techniques or other applications. A series of 33 kill movements, 3 sets of 11 movements were the heart of the system with the blocking system as the backbone. (Spinal Cord manipulation, Air, Blood and Pressurizing techniques) Keep in mind the purpose of Combato was to kill or render your enemy ineffective. Block and "speed and surprise spell success" was the mantra of Combato. From my understanding Combato was the Allied Forces standard for trained Assassins until 1982 when the program was abolished. (Uncertain of this)
> 
> After World War 2 Bill created and marketed his system of Defendo which was a system of Compliance and Control. Robbie Cressman out of Toronto is and expert on this system and he can answer your questions. What I know of the system I learned form him.
> 
> Your probably wondering where did I get this information. My father taught the system to my brother and I. He studied the system direct from Bill Underwood. He was chosen as an elite athlete and someone who had extensive fight training. He grew up Boxing, studied JiuJitsu form Sgt Major Bradley in the Canadian Army, plus took Battle Drill and Commando Training in Air Force. He was one of the first Air Force Commando's.
> 
> Underwood also taught a system to various elite Commando and Army units in North America. He actually had two systems, the field system had far less emphasis on silent killing and had alot of ground finishing techniques called Ground Dummying.
> 
> If you have any questions about Underwood or Combato I would be honored to answer.
> 
> In my Father's word, Underwood was a genious.



Not sure I'm going to get a reply after 10 years but cost nothing to try ... I have an interest in old school methods of combat jiu-jitsu. I have review Underwood's COMBATO book and doesn't seem to have too many kill moves in it. Mostly jiu-jitsu throws, grips and leverage. Eve


Super Six said:


> Want to clear up some confusion pertaining to Combato.
> 
> Combato and Defendo were two systems developed by Bill Underwood a native of England who imigrated to Canada. Much about his background is available on the internet, my focus is going to be on the system itself.
> Underwoods system had its initial roots is combat jiujitsu, this he learned and had exposure to in England as a child. Many additional influences help to develop his system of Combato. Western Boxing, Wrestling, Korean and Chinese systems as well. Mr. Underwood through study and assimilation began to formulate disabling or killing techniques from the various systems. The full and true extent of how he created Combato will truly never been known. My understanding is extensive study was done by Mr. Underwood looking into the nervous system, balance point,etc. This assimilating of killing techniques was called Combato. Combato is based on reverse pressure techiques. The key to the effectiveness of Combato was based on its offense and defensive tactics. Overloading, Tornado, Angle creation, Extreme conditioning and Extreme Speed training formulated the backbone of the attack on guard position. It is this grouping that created the Combato Blocking system. The Combato Blocking system which is primarily offensive blocking ( also includes defense off-course) is what speeded up the system and created the reversing techniques which up until the creation of the Combato had not been seen by North American Military experts.
> Combato at the advanced level consisted of 6 primary block or attack angles, 8 blocking techniques, Striking of all kinds though and emphasis on low kicks and open hands. 11 primary pressure points and 22 secondary for escape techniques or other applications. A series of 33 kill movements, 3 sets of 11 movements were the heart of the system with the blocking system as the backbone. (Spinal Cord manipulation, Air, Blood and Pressurizing techniques) Keep in mind the purpose of Combato was to kill or render your enemy ineffective. Block and "speed and surprise spell success" was the mantra of Combato. From my understanding Combato was the Allied Forces standard for trained Assassins until 1982 when the program was abolished. (Uncertain of this)
> 
> After World War 2 Bill created and marketed his system of Defendo which was a system of Compliance and Control. Robbie Cressman out of Toronto is and expert on this system and he can answer your questions. What I know of the system I learned form him.
> 
> Your probably wondering where did I get this information. My father taught the system to my brother and I. He studied the system direct from Bill Underwood. He was chosen as an elite athlete and someone who had extensive fight training. He grew up Boxing, studied JiuJitsu form Sgt Major Bradley in the Canadian Army, plus took Battle Drill and Commando Training in Air Force. He was one of the first Air Force Commando's.
> 
> Underwood also taught a system to various elite Commando and Army units in North America. He actually had two systems, the field system had far less emphasis on silent killing and had alot of ground finishing techniques called Ground Dummying.
> 
> If you have any questions about Underwood or Combato I would be honored to answer.
> 
> In my Father's word, Underwood was a genious.



Just found this post and it got my attention. I'm researching old school methods of combat jiu-jitsu (ww2, ww1 and pre-war american and british methods). Would like to know more about this killing system. Just curious, because I got Underwood's combato book, and it's for the most part grips, leverage and takedowns. General stuff typical from that era. Even the atemi-wazas as set-up actions for grappling are virtually absent. Can you give me more details about the combato system that your father learned? Thank you


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Old sarge said:


> Not sure I'm going to get a reply after 10 years but cost nothing to try ... I have an interest in old school methods of combat jiu-jitsu. I have review Underwood's COMBATO book and doesn't seem to have too many kill moves in it. Mostly jiu-jitsu throws, grips and leverage. Eve
> 
> 
> Just found this post and it got my attention. I'm researching old school methods of combat jiu-jitsu (ww2, ww1 and pre-war american and british methods). Would like to know more about this killing system. Just curious, because I got Underwood's combato book, and it's for the most part grips, leverage and takedowns. General stuff typical from that era. Even the atemi-wazas as set-up actions for grappling are virtually absent. Can you give me more details about the combato system that your father learned? Thank you


You'll usually get better results from starting a new thread, rather than trying to revive an old one. You can still quote across threads (highlight the text of a post and choose "quote" rather than "reply").

In any case, there are a few members from 10 years ago still on the forum, and maybe someone newer here has some info for you.


----------



## Old sarge

I'm new to forum...Thank you for the tips!


----------

